# Forenbersicht > Verletzungen & Health (NEU) >  >  Abwehrkrfte steigern

## Lenny

Hi Dailydoser,

beinahe jedes Mal, als ich dieses Jahr Surfen war, hab ich nicht nur ein breites Grinsen mit nach Hause gebracht, sondern auch eine dicke Erkltung am nchsten Tag.

Habt ihr vielleicht ein paar Tipps fr mich, wie ich meine Abwehrkrfte fr demnchst steigern kann?
Damit ich mir dann nicht direkt einen Dauerkrankenschein ausstellen lassen muss...

Hang-Loose
Lenny

----------


## malu

actimel?? heheheheh

----------


## Amerigo

http://www.netdoktor.de/Medikamente/...100001521.html

----------


## lordofchaos

gesunde Ernhrung!

----------


## oldyeller

und sport nicht zu vergessen, am besten windsurfen!

----------


## Amerigo

Klar, die Frage hat 'ne Scherz-Komponente. Es kann sich aber auch mal 'ne chronische Sinusitis dahinter verbergen. Wrde ich mal mit dem Hausarzt besprechen.

Gruss

David

----------


## oldyeller

Falls dem so ist bitte ich meinen unsachgemen Kommentar zu entschuldigen.

----------


## Amerigo

oldyeller: dein hinweis wre dann sogar richtig, meersalzsplungen empfehlen sich dann nmlich  :Happy:  aber da sich @lenny nicht mehr meldet, wird's entweder sehr akut oder gar nicht akut sein.

----------


## oldyeller

Vielleicht ist Lenni auch ein ssswassersurfer, und fhlt sich deshalb nicht angesprochen, von all unseren tollen ratschlgen.

----------


## Lenny

Sorry,
ich war ne Zeit lang mit Arbeit beschftigt und hatte deswegen nur wenig Zeit.

Aber coole Vorschlge habt ihr. Ich hoffe ja, dass es keine Sinusitis ist, sonst hilft mir nmlich kein Actimel mehr.

Ich probier es in letzter Zeit damit etwas gesnder zu leben. Heute bestand z.B. mein Mittagessen nur aus Obst und dazu bin ich sogar gnstiger weggekommen, als sonst, wenn ich ungesund esse.  :Smile: 

Bis dann
Lenny

----------


## surfingguy

ich wrd euch noch empfehlen so viel wie mglich zu schlafen...SOLL KEIN WITZ SEIN... :Big Smile:

----------


## Lenny

Schlaf ist gut.
Aber ich glaube das ist mit eine der schwierigsten Aufgaben auf nem Surftrip.

Sauna hilft auch noch, oder?

----------

